# Hand Routed Track



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Any one into building a Hand Routed track? 
I built a 16 x 4 and would be happy to share some pictures if I could figure how the heck to do it*O&%&^#$^%#*^$(^)&


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Go down to the spot where it says attach files. Hit tha manage attachments button. Upload pic from your computer. 

It may tell you the filesize is too big, so you may have go back and compress the pics first. Your photo program should have an "Optimize for Internet" function or some equivalent.

If you've done it the way I have then it will display a clickable thumbnail at the bottom of your post.

Hope this gets you going the right way. Can't wait to see.

Trev


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Here are some begining pic of my brothers routered track, it is 4X16 with 2 foot radius curves and a 14 foot back straight. We used the method of using rebar tie wire. It works awesome. I will add more pics as I get them. It has four lanes in the pic but 2 more were added... This was built for around $100.


----------

